# Hygetropin Real or Fake



## UK JA (Nov 15, 2017)

Can someone please tell me if this stuff is real or fake

thanks


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

UK JA said:


> Can someone please tell me if this stuff is real or fake
> 
> thanks


 Ok, your Hyge may well contain Gh but the one you have is not the original.

What to look out for:

Should just quote "Hygene" on the box where yours quotes the website ending with ".cn"

Also on the originals there is a pinwheel design on the top of each vial.

As i said, its a copy but that doesnt mean to say it contains no GH.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

I thought the 100iu kits had black pinwheel tops and the 200ius had green pinwheel. They change so often but this looks like a copy


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Batch no 20157 - Made in 2015 so it's been sat about a good long time.


----------



## UK JA (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I will probs just get rid of it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

they should have black tops, and also the box will have a blue scratch off security panel to type the code into the official website.

been ages since ive seen a non-black top 100iu hyge.


----------



## flasher (Feb 4, 2016)

defo never seen 100iu kits with Green tops - either yellow or black...


----------

